# Another Secret Santa present for Brody!! And WOW!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody got another package from his Secret Santa today. Wow. He has the BEST Santa ever!!! He got a BEAUTIFUL personalized Christmas stocking! A plaid Christmas puppia harness that fits perfect! And a matching leash! Everything is just perfect. THANK YOU Secret Santa. You have outdone yourself and we are humbled and overcome by your generosity! Thank you sooooooooo much!! 

Here's a few pics .....

"Here I am in my new Puppia! And it fits me PERFECT!"










"Lookit my stuff mama! I even gots a stocking! And a leash!"










"hee hee! I is the luckiest boy in the whole wide world!"










"I want to wear my Puppia to sleep tonight mama! I loves it!"


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oh Wow! We are sooooooooooo jealous at our house!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow what a fab secret santa you have!!!! Brody looks fab in his tartan puppia!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Oh WOW they are so cute and so is Brody he looks so handsome.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I almost cried when I opened the package. After a stressful and busy weekend and a LONG drive home and I have to work tonight... ugh. And then the package and I just felt overcome by the sweet person who sent us this gift. And this is package 2/3 it said?! Oh my gosh - I felt so lucky with the first group of gifts and now this one! Wow. What a generous and sweet Santa we have.  

Brodysmom


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW Brody you are 1 lucky little boy to have such a nice
Santa. I absolutely love the new puppia and the stocking.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to say wow too! What an awesome SS! The Christmas Puppia is just awesome! I love how it's lined in Sherpa for cooler weather. Brody models it very well!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Omg those are so adorable!! I really love the design of the christmas puppia.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww!! Brody looks adorable in the Christmas Puppia! The stocking is so cute too!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow what a lucky boy !! It's always nice when someone is nice to your baby .


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Brody is adorable in plaid !!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I read what you wrote and I almost started crying too....What a nice gift and how sweet he looks in his new Puppia! Love the stocking!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh I just love that second pic! He's just looking at you out of the corner of his eye like Venus does to me. It's so cute, I just love it


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, what a great SS you have!  What lovely gifts and Brody looks as handsome as always modelling them lol Great job SS


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

aww i love the stocking...so cute


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Tracy, That is adorable on Brody, what a super SS you have. He wears it so well also.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

YAY, he looks sooo cute in it!!!! Cute stocking too!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very cute puppia! i love the coloring  that stocking is adorable personalized and all  good going ss!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Gorgeous Presents - I love the puppia on him!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh wow Tracy! what a brilliant secret santa!
the harness is gorgeous and his stocking is lovely! xxx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

that stocking is great!! your SS rocks!!! 

makes you wanna know who they are so you can thank them personally


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Very cool ss!
Brody really suits his harness, and i love the stocking too!


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Brody's a lucky boy. That harness is beautiful and really suits him. 

I am soo in love with Brody! :love4: I would so love Archie and Brody to be able to meet up, as seeing the two of them together would just send me into meltdown! :love7:


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

so handsome! what a great SS!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't wait to find out who our SS is! But when I do - watch out! I will be on a plane with a big hug for you from me and Brody!!  Well, maybe not ... but do know (whoever you are) that we LOVE YOU! 

Brodysmom


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Are we going to find out then? x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think we find out nearer to Christmas?? I know that I haven't even sent out my SS presents to mine yet.  I am waiting until December, even though it's terribly hard!! ha!

Brodysmom


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

same here, im still waiting for stuff to come through  x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have something special ordered for mine and it is set to ship December 1!  Getting is really fun, but giving is just as good!

Brodysmom


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awww how lovely! You have a fantastic secret santa. I love the puppia.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice what a wonderful ss.


----------

